# Archive > Open content archive > MLM Industry Forum >  NEW MLM COMPANY LAUNCHING IN SA SOON MAKE HISTORY WITH US!

## Sean du toit

*You can achieve Financial Success! with our worldwide opportunity*
This opportunities will change many lives in Sa like it has been doing for the past 2 years around the world

This is a big stable company with a excellent track record and they pay like clockwork!
No you don't have to sell any products or recruit an army to get paid

I will be posting the website link shortly once the site goes live so if you want to position yourself early then message me so i can putt you on my list

This is YOUR opportunity of a life time! :Clap:

----------

EDWARD K SEPIRWA (03-Apr-14)

----------


## HR Solutions

Count me .......... Out !

But good luck with ANOTHER MLM.

----------


## desA

Would this perhaps be called *YAPS*?








*Y*et *A*nother *P*yramid *S*cheme     :Confused:

----------


## Sean du toit

No not at all like i said the company is stable and been going for 2 years and paying out 
like clockwork you will not find any bad reviews or unhappy members this is the real deal!

----------


## adrianh

Why are you posting the same waffle 3 times?

----------


## pmbguy

Hi Sean 

Since your website is not up yet, why don’t you just tell us here on the forum what the opportunity is? When you don’t provide upfront info people think its a sham or your product is poor. Most of us don’t get convinced through emotive opportunity, we want business basics up front to know if we want to get involved.  

Good luck

----------


## Sean du toit

With MLM it is an actual legal business system that provides customers with an actual product or services. So, if you become involved in mlm, then you will be selling a product or service to someone in return for their money and this is what all legal businesses, online and offline do also.
Now that you understand the differences, you can see that mlm is definitely not a pyramid scheme. You just have to be sure that you take time to choose the right opportunity that is legal and not set up like a pyramid.

----------


## pmbguy

So what is the product you getting others to sell?

----------


## adrianh

The wheels of the bus go round and round...

----------


## Dave A

A couple of things -

1. This thread has been moved to the MLM forum - the *only* place where MLM related discussion is to be posted.

2. The intro does not comply with the requirements for introducing an MLM on TFSA.

Sean, I trust you will address these issues going forward.

----------


## Marq

Hey I have an idea - lets start a real deal mlm that's not a pyramid scheme - a real legal one that offers business opportunities and actually sells a product that you can use. But 


> No you don't have to sell any products or recruit an army to get paid


  :Rofl: 
We can sell real BS to your family and friends and then branch out to the neighbours and before long we will have this town sewn up with BS all over.

----------


## Houses4Rent

Count me.....out. Too much mystery.

----------

adrianh (25-Mar-14)

----------


## Sean du toit

Tell you what mate why don't you just give me your money now $500 is what my new scheme will cost to join
you will save me the hassle of trying to recruit you later into my ....................... :Slayer:

----------


## adrianh

Wha ha hah ha.... maybe you should try doing some real work to earn your money!

----------


## HR Solutions

> Tell you what mate why don't you just give me your money now $500 is what my new scheme will cost to join
> you will save me the hassle of trying to recruit you later into my .......................



LOL .............. and that's how the fight started .....................

----------


## Justloadit

I view MLM as *M*aking* L*ies *M*arketable.

Simple Truth - Any system which does not add value to the supply chain in unsustainable

----------

adrianh (25-Mar-14), Dave A (26-Mar-14), pmbguy (25-Mar-14)

----------


## HR Solutions

> I view MLM as *M*aking* L*ies *M*arketable.
> 
> Simple Truth - Any system which does not add value to the supply chain in unsustainable



AAAhhhh that's a good one ..........  :Smile:

----------


## PCAdeJ

Haha this is like watching a Verimark Commercial  :Slap:

----------


## Justloadit

Another definition for the acronym MLM - *M*arketing *L*ies *M*agnificently

----------


## pmbguy

> Simple Truth - Any system which does not add value to the supply chain in unsustainable


Dam Justloadit, you hit the nail right on the head. I always question the product. Because at the end of the day no matter who is doing the selling or how amazing the business plan is there is still a product to be sold

----------


## PCAdeJ

> Dam Justloadit, you hit the nail right on the head. I always question the product. Because at the end of the day no matter who is doing the selling or how amazing the business plan is there is still a product to be sold


Not that I dont agree with you guys (because I do believe real intrinsic value is the only thing that matters in the long run) but just look at Facebook buying whatsapp...

http://thingsthatarecheaperthanwhatsapp.tumblr.com/

----------


## Justloadit

Unfortunately in the eworld, trends happen, and right now it's whatsapp, there is a new player on the market, echat, used in China, which is superior to wwhatsapp, so it may have a limited lifespan.

The reason for the high costs of eworld services, is the low cost to maintain, and the high cost of advertising in that environment. So as easy as it is to start, it is also easy to overthrow. Look at how facebook started, and google, and whatsapp, they started with relatively no capital in a little room some where.
Take some of the examples in the link provided by PCAdej, not so easy to replace the channel tunnel,large hadron collider, French fleet and other huge capital based assets to make the business work.
Even if these companies with the large assets are liquidated, there are assets with value for a resale, however in the eworld, when it goes down and overtaken then its gone, nothing left to recover, as there are no assets.

So the comparison is not quite apples with apples

There is a new player on the block, and currently mostly used in China, but it is on the move to other countries WeChat, so will Wattsapp be under threat?

----------


## Dave A

> Simple Truth - Any system which does not add value to the supply chain in unsustainable


If that's intended to be a criticism of the MLM system, Amway, Avon, Tupperware, Kirby are just some of the examples that show things are nowhere near that simple. But I do get where you're coming from.

What most of these MLM companies of long standing amply demonstrate is that you can sell your product at a higher price with a motivated sales force. In many instances the criticism of these companies (and along with them the MLM model in general) is *where* the money is made in the supply chain, rather than arguing that there is indeed money being made.

In fact my greatest concern when it comes to MLM is that the marketing power of the system is so well recognised, that we're finding start-ups that use it to push really bad products to market, or products that represent a really obscene value proposition to the buyer - products and value propositions that would fail in the "traditional" market place near instantly. 

When the value proposition of the product itself only becomes commercially viable after you have factored in a reward from being part of the marketing program of that product - you really have to question whether it's a product that should be in the marketplace at all. But there's little doubt, one way they can survive and even prosper is by tapping into the marketing power of an MLM model.

----------

adrianh (27-Mar-14)

----------


## Marq

> What most of these MLM companies of long standing amply demonstrate is that you can sell your product at a higher price with a motivated sales force.


I believe they demonstrate that you can fool some of the people all of the time. It also demonstrates that we really do not know how the human psyche works. 

Or - if we postulate that the only thing that mlm's sell is Hope, then its akin to a Religion and we all know how that ends up. Same thing again fooling some of the people all of the time.

----------


## Dave A

> I believe they demonstrate that you can fool some of the people all of the time.


Yes, that too  :Big Grin: 

 :Rofl:

----------


## Butch Hannan

Pyramid!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!. Scam!!!!!!!!!!!!

If you have something that works share it. I have tried many of them and I have yet to find one that works.

----------


## bnaire

edwardmogale1@gmail.com. 

Thank you very much and your reply will be highly appreciated.

----------

